# Moving your sight farther out ?



## rigginuts (Dec 27, 2008)

What does moving your sight farther away from the riser accomplish ?


----------



## jasonposs (Jul 19, 2010)

youll notice alot more movement and if im not backwards itll move your sight marks farther apart.but ve been told too that it clears your sight up alot with a smaller peep.


----------



## baller (Oct 4, 2006)

All of the above.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Dec 20, 2005)

you can also find a spot where if you purposely torque your bow it will still hit closer to the middle. so if you don't torque your bow your set up will be more 
forgiving. 

Play with your sight distance. Dont just go out and stick it all the way out to the end. You will never know how it will affect your shot until you try it in different settings.


----------



## sacberries (Sep 16, 2011)

For me. I line up my scope or sight barrel with the peep to make sure im aiming square. I move my sight in or out to accomplish the sight picture im looking for.


----------



## 2fingers (Feb 2, 2006)

The more you move your scope out the higher the magnification is.


----------



## Hoyt_em (Feb 18, 2007)

sight mark distance will increase a bit

Longer sight radius (think hand gun to rifle) helps with accuracy, assuming you can see the pin clearly to begin with.

I try to put mine at a distance that doesn't inhibit the picture I see and still lines up the peep/scope diameter.


----------



## rossing6 (Jun 7, 2008)

There's a few tricks when creep tuning won't work on certain bows, where you can dial in the scope distance to help minimize the creep affects, but that should be a last resort...everything above is priority...find what works for you...Ryan


----------

